# Some Bass Lures



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, not really...Bass patterns anyway...Bass are just bait to me 

Baby Bronzeback









Baby Bucketmouth









$9 Bass


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Really nice work.


----------

